# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Pershendetje! kerkoj nje anetar te ketij forumi me emrin WITTSTAR

## semi da

Ju lutem nqs dikush e njeh.tme japi nja adr emaili te ketij personi.....Faleminderit

----------

